# couple of good trips



## FERAL ONE (Apr 25, 2011)

ethan shot his best gar at 51.5" and his best common at 
32" this weekend.  we had a couple good trips and he shot very well.  our 4 largest carp on friday would have totaled 100 pounds . 2 of them tied my best commons at 34 ". one time we had 5 big carp in front of us and both of us shot the same fish   me right behind the pectoral fin and him right between the eyes ! it was a hoot !!!   just wanted to share these with yall .


----------



## S Adams (Apr 25, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 25, 2011)

Great pics!!!!  Looks like yall had a blast.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 26, 2011)

y'all weren't messin' around ...

congrats to y'all ....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good shooting


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Apr 26, 2011)

Good shootin!!! Glad to see the youngens out there!!!


----------

